# Owen Jeffery royal hunter value...pics added



## Bitteroot (Sep 19, 2012)

Do any of you know what to price this 48 # take down recurve at?  Perfect condition.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 19, 2012)

You have any photos?  I had one, and miss it!  Depends on length, clear, or black glass.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll get some pics and specs up tonight.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 19, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Do any of you know what to price this 52 # take down recurve at?  Perfect condition.



You thinking of selling that thing, Greg? It is a beaut!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 19, 2012)

This is tough with no pictures.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 19, 2012)

dutchman said:


> You thinking of selling that thing, Greg? It is a beaut!



Yea tryin to put that boy of mine in some kinda clunker.  He's killin me running him everywhere for CC and JROTC.  

I'm IPhone illiterate so I'll post pics from comp in the morning.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2012)

Pics added for appraisal....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 20, 2012)

Those are great bows and it looks like its in great shape.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 20, 2012)

Jefferys don't bring as much as some, and I don't know why.  They are fine bows.  The black glass ones like yours is prolly worth $200-250 IMO.  Wish I had some extra money, cause I'd make you an offer.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Gonna post it up on yard sale.


----------



## 4nolz (Sep 20, 2012)

Jefferies have a very loyal SC following-I would try selling it on SC ducks forum or maybe posting about it on the SC state forum on LW.Dont sell it at a yard sale! Probably worth $175-250 depending on the buyer.They are great bows.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 20, 2012)

Face book yard sale.... Lots of hits.


----------



## 4nolz (Sep 20, 2012)

ah....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 24, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> I've got another deal going through.  If it works out, I'm interested.


K.... Let me know.....


----------

